# Plants from the lake??



## RhumbaGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi

I am just wondering if I can put plants from the lake in my fishtank. Ive seen some pretty nice ones and wouldnt mind getting some of those instead of spending lots of money on plants from the petstore that could die anyways...so could anyone let me know how I can make them safe?? I dont want to get any parasites or other bad stuff in my fishtank. Thanks 

*c/p*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Do a mild bleach dip on them. ratio of 19 to 1, rinse real good then put into a bucket of water with dechlorinator for a couple of hours then rinse again.


----------



## RhumbaGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks, I think i will give that a try. Have you (or anyone else??) done this before and had success??


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have on several things. Plants, wood and such.


----------



## RhumbaGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

ok thanks, ive cured driftwood before by putting it in the oven (stunk up the whole house though so i wouldnt recomend doing that!! lol) and then soaked it to get it to sink but I had no idea what to do with plants so thank you. I'm also planning on getting some plants from the petstore, what kinds are easy to care for?? I dont want to bother with Co2 and all that. I have medium lighting


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Depending on the size of tank, but I would go with crypts, corkscrew vals, crystal vals, anubia, dwarf sags, dwarf swords and such. Stem plants, stay away from reds as they require more light and co2. If the tank is large enough try some of the smaller type swords like ozelot.


----------



## RhumbaGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

its a 29 gallon. thanks


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

19:1 bleach to water, susan?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

19 parts water to 1 part bleach. (Hi you devil) Good to see you.


----------

